# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  SVEN поздравит минчан с Днем танкиста

## Labs

12-13 сентября под Минском на территории историко-культурного комплекса «Линия Сталина» в рамках празднования Дня танкиста любой желающий сможет выиграть технологичные подарки от компании SVEN.

Ежегодно во вторые выходные сентября отмечается профессиональный праздник танкистов и танкостроителей. Пятый год подряд команда разработчиков Wargaming отпразднует его в компании игроков, их семей и друзей. 

Уже несколько лет подряд в рамках Дня танкиста компания Wargaming организует свое виртуальное танковое сражение – прохождение полосы препятствий «Танкосхватка». Компания SVEN выступит партнером праздника и предоставит подарки участникам конкурса, который запланирован на второй день шоу-программы. 

Впрочем, высококачественные акустические системы и функциональные гарнитуры смогут получить не только участники конкурса, но и простые зрители. Десять комплектов будут разыграны со сцены, так что побороться за них смогут все желающие. Немножко энтузиазма – и желанные призы в ваших руках. 

Кроме того, ежегодно на профессиональном празднике танкистов и танкостроителей демонстрируются образцы военной техники разных лет и организуются развлекательные мероприятия. Шоу этого года обещает постановочные танковые баталии Великой Отечественной войны, Афганской войны от клубов военно-исторической реконструкции с участием легендарной техники БТ-7, Т-34, Т-44, СУ-100 и прочих. 

На «Линии Сталина» выступят музыкальные группы J:MOPC и «Без билета». Программа рассчитана на зрителей любого возраста – от малышей до взрослых.

----------

